# Can't remove giant Cooler Master CPU fan/heatsink!!!



## matteumayo (Jun 17, 2011)

You may have seen my other thread, I'm trying to upgrade my CPU.

I have this huge (4-5" wide), unmarked Cooler Master cooler above my CPU that's secured on by 4 screws attached to the mobo.

However, I can't unscrew them because they're under the damn cooler!!! 







I have no idea what to do... please, help!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 17, 2011)

take the motherboard out and see if you can remove it from the back, if not then I suggest you get some swivel adapters or one of those flexible spring adapters for power drills.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

WHUT cooler is that thing?

Pull off fans?

Funny one, for sure.


----------



## matteumayo (Jun 17, 2011)

Doesn't seem I can remove it from the back of the mobo.

Also, I initially tried to take off the two fans, but they seem to have 4 screws one each side (wtf were they thinking when they made this thing).


----------



## Thatguy (Jun 17, 2011)

I have used a similar cooler before, typically they come with a right angle tool for instilation/removal.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 17, 2011)

How did you get it on?


----------



## Thatguy (Jun 17, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> How did you get it on?



well it comes with a cap for the bolt/screw and a right angle screwdrive wrench, similar to what comes in many garbage disposal kits.


----------



## matteumayo (Jun 17, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> How did you get it on?



I bought this PC from a friend, he built it...


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 17, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> well it comes with a cap for the bolt/screw and a right angle screwdrive wrench, similar to what comes in many garbage disposal kits.



So in other words, don't lose it or you're screwed.


----------



## Thatguy (Jun 17, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> So in other words, don't lose it or you're screwed.



well, not really. Remove the mb from the case. Should be able to get the nuts off the backside.


----------



## matteumayo (Jun 17, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> well, not really. Remove the mb from the case. Should be able to get the nuts off the backside.



How would that work?


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a Hyper 212 with two fans on it. On the backside of the motherboard it uses nuts. As ThatGuy said it comes with the hardware kit. If you don't have the hardware kit I think it's a 10mm socket that would work.



matteumayo said:


> How would that work?



What do you mean? You unscrew the nuts on the back.


----------



## matteumayo (Jun 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's a Hyper 212 with two fans on it. On the backside of the motherboard it uses nuts. As ThatGuy said it comes with the hardware kit. If you don't have the hardware kit I think it's a 10mm socket that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? You unscrew the nuts on the back.



I see, I'll try this now.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 17, 2011)

yea, it looks like it's attached similar to a v8, if you don;t have the head to unscrew the nuts you can probabily loosen them (carefully) with a pair of pliers, then you can unscrew them with your fingers.

One other thing. Don;t be surprised if the Thermal compound has dried solid, essentially gluing the HSF to the cpu. Don't try to yank it off! wiggle it with a twisting motion and be patient, it will eventually come free.


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a link to the .pdf for the manual: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/download.php?action=ViewDownload&id=90

The diagrams should help you understand a little better.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 17, 2011)

it should unscrew from the underside of the motherboard.
Can your remove the panel of the case behind the motherboard and unscrew it w/o removing the motherboard?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 17, 2011)

Just take the mobo out and unscrew the nuts holding it on? Or is that too simple.. in which cause u could..  CUT IT OUT WITH A MOTHA F'IN CHAINSAW U MOTHER F'ER... video tape that if u do.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 17, 2011)

Right angle screw driver...Google it


----------



## matteumayo (Jun 17, 2011)

Bad news. Very bad.

I got the CPU in and everything, reinstalled the cooler, and stuck the mobo back in.

I then plugged in (what I think are) the correct wires to the mobo and screwed it in.

Hooked everything back up, plugged it in, turned the psu on, and hit the power button;

nothing happened.

I seriously don't know what to do, or even what I did wrong.

There is no response whatsoever to the power being turned on or off.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 17, 2011)

double check all connections to the 24/24+4pin, and the 4pin cpu connector. Also check your front panel plugs and see if they came lose.

also double check to see if your board supports the new cpu


----------



## Jetster (Jun 17, 2011)

You forgot or wrong pin the front panel wires or the 4 pin CPU plug. Ben there done that


----------



## theJesus (Jun 17, 2011)

Is the PSU turned on?


----------



## matteumayo (Jun 17, 2011)

I think it s the front bus connectors... I found these unplugged wires:

HDD LED
RESET SW
POWER SW

Where do these go?  They're all 2x1 and I don't see any 2x1 slots.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 17, 2011)

matteumayo said:


> I think it s the front bus connectors... I found these unplugged wires:
> 
> HDD LED
> RESET SW
> ...


Yeah, that's definitely the problem.  Look up your motherboard's manual online and it should have the pinout.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 17, 2011)

bottom right hand corner of the motherboard. Look closely they may even be labeled on the motherboard.

I'm guessing by the blue in that image its a gigabyte motherboard. Google the name of the board and the word manual, it will show exactly where they go


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 17, 2011)

Follow sneekypeet's advice. 

Without the POWER SW (Power Switch) Jumper (that's what its called) jumping the proper pins your power switch won't work and thus your PC won't turn on.


----------



## matteumayo (Jun 17, 2011)

Checked the mobo manual, found out where to put them, and ta-dah! PC's working flawlessly!

Thank you all very much for such great help!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, "POWER SW" is the power switch connector, which does explain why your power switch does nothing.

look at the lower right corner of your motherboard, this is where almost always the front panel connectors are located.


----------



## user21 (Jun 17, 2011)

remove the motherboard from the casing and then it would be easy !


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 17, 2011)

matteumayo said:


> Checked the mobo manual, found out where to put them, and ta-dah! PC's working flawlessly!
> 
> Thank you all very much for such great help!



 yeah, congratulations 
dont forget to keep the manual book and the driver cd, you may need them later


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 17, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, congratulations
> dont forget to keep the manual book and the driver cd, you may need them later



He bought it prebuilt from his friend so I don't think he got the manuals.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok now all this, I'm wondering what cpu you upgraded to! I must know (the hardware junkie in me tells me so xD).


----------



## matteumayo (Jun 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok now all this, I'm wondering what cpu you upgraded to! I must know (the hardware junkie in me tells me so xD).



I went from an Athlon II 930 x4 to a Phenom II 955 BE.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 18, 2011)

nice upgrade. the L3 cache should give you a boost in performance for that apps that really use it. and it being a BE you can overclock the crap out of it lol


----------

